# 90p Iwagumi teardown timelapse



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Neat video


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Sucks about the issues. It looked like an awesome tank. Good luck on the next one! Thanks for sharing the video. It was interesting to see it taken down.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

Bittersweet. Nice song choice, I love some of the other london elektricity and elsa songs... "Just One Second" being my favorite.

Anyways, good luck with the puppy and your next project.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh boy,good luck for your new scape,are you starting a new journal?
Cheers


----------



## fallenlordz (Oct 17, 2012)

cool video


----------



## Beelzebubbles (Feb 14, 2014)

Powerclown said:


> Oh boy,good luck for your new scape,are you starting a new journal?
> Cheers


Thanks! Yea, I should start a new journal but this is going to be a slow set up. I just got some wood the other day to get the juices flowing though, i posted a quick video in the aquascaping subforum yesterday


----------

